# 810E overclocking



## Stack DumPP (Dec 19, 2005)

guys, i know that it might sound wierd.. i've got a real oldie machine with me just to get me along college.. its a PIII 800 Mhz, 512 MB SDRAM, 80Gb + 20 Gb HDD ,CDRW drive workin on a gigabyte 810E motherboard.. i was wondering if i could overclock this grandpa processor.. i see a frequency and voltage control in the BIOS features... its got very few options.. probably 5 or 6 for core voltage cpu clock and so on.. just wanted to know if it is safe.. i have overclocked on 815 chipsets.. havent tried it on 810.. please advice....


----------



## d (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah if u can adjust frequencies and multipliers, overclocking is possible...just make sure tht u keep an eye on the temperatures....also better tht u keep the case open...though p3's never really had a problem with heating....better u do it.....n in case u feel tht its heating up, get better cooling....its cheaper than upgrading, anyway


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh yes i too have the same motherboard on my old machine!!!!Can someone tell me how 2 overlock my 933MHz P3 on this motherboard????


----------



## d (Dec 19, 2005)

umm...well, read the oc guide on the forum.....u kno, like ur mobo has to hv the multipliers unlocked for u to o/c....then u can go into bios...n navigate to processor frequency settings, and play around with the bus speeds and multipliers until u hv a stable setting.


----------



## Stack DumPP (Dec 21, 2005)

thx dude.. will check it out..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 22, 2005)

I overclocked my P3 933 MHz to 1073 MHz and temperatures of the CPU are constant and there is not much heat in the cabinet it is usual as before.So i guess it is pretty safe to overclock P3!


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 22, 2005)

well, i had a P3 500MHz with a Priya 810 mobo. Ran oced to 620MHz 24/7 for a year before i got my new rig...

620MHz, 124MHz FSB..i was using 133MHz RAM...the PCI bus was at 42MHz, so the onboard sound conked...used an external soundcard...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 23, 2005)

O ya i too have noticed a problem wen i overclock to xtreme limit.actually there is a combined setting for O/C cpu/ram/pci
When i O/C above 146/110/36 i.e. to 150/113/37 or to 155/116/39 the onboard sound does not work and there is a error tht no hardware found to play the required media file.
if the keep the setting 146/110/36 everything seems to work fine and cpu is overcloked.the cpu is O/C even at 155/113/39 and everything works fine except the sound...
Does anyone know wat this problem cud be due to and any solution to it?


----------



## d (Dec 23, 2005)

on newer mobo's, the on board sound uses a seperate chip....but maybe on older mobo's the onboard sound uses the processor...and when u take it upto the limit, something goes wrong.......and the onboard sound isnt able to use the processor...


its amazing how much one can type without actually saying anything


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 23, 2005)

d my friend, you're wrong 



			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Does anyone know wat this problem cud be due to and any solution to it?


only solutiion is to use a mobo with PCI/AGP locks so that when u OC the processor, the PCI and AGP frequencies arent OCed as well...or, do as i did. get the cheapest soundcard n use it

but...as PCI speed crosses 37MHz, there is a very big probability of data corruption on the hard disk. so be careful

the latest nforce2/3/4 mobos have PCI/AGP locks. so u can OC a lot and still enjoy onboard sound


----------

